

The strange lab that lured athletes - securingsincity
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/nfl/news/20130129/the-strange-lab-that-lured-numerous-athletes/

======
securingsincity
I find this economy interesting. Athletes who need to recover quickly and the
pseudo science they turn to. It is quite scary for what may come as now they
are selling a product claiming to help in brain issues.

